#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [動物] 玉山附近玩~~

## Argraox_Rena

路過玉山順便取材, 拍了一些照片.
一下車後不久看到蠻可愛的小鳥, 有誰知道是甚麼鳥種?!




-------------
額外內容
華山1914的一個小地方

----------


## 弦月

拍的真好～好可愛！
那隻狗也一臉呆萌樣呢wwwww
對了，那種鳥應該是金翼白眉（臺灣噪鶥）喔～
是棲息在玉山的特有種！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

啊!那個地方!我知道是哪裡了wwwww
正好有一隻長的跟他蠻像的狗坐在那裏，恭喜拍到(?
這個解析度好高拍的比人眼還看得清楚@W@

----------


## 狼王白牙

是鱗目的長駐龍 Dracostar3000 ！

這種鳥我在今年去玉山的時候也看到了，有人把視頻上傳到嗶哩嗶哩。

網址：https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1fZ4y1g7vU

叫做  玉山噪鹛、台湾噪鹛、或金翼白眉。

在玉山國家公園餵食野生動物是要罰款的 :jcdragon-idle: 
只是這種鳥太親近人類了，一定會跟隨登山客直到餅乾掏出來為止 :jcdragon-eat: 

看這路面應該是玉山停車場，那附近已經可以看到猴群了
當地人還會好心指出猴王是哪一只哦

----------

